# Hot Chocolate Strip Tease.... literally! (G rating!)



## Bec688 (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## Chaeli (Jan 17, 2010)

Ummm...


----------



## Ricci (Jan 17, 2010)

Um is that poo?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 17, 2010)

Bahahahaha. Riding the Hershey Highway...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 17, 2010)

I love it


----------



## Darla (Jan 17, 2010)

Yikes! Racing stripes


----------



## Ricci (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont get it,, he did it on purpose??


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 17, 2010)

lol I don't think so Ricci


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh god! I feel ill!


----------



## jodevizes (Jan 24, 2010)

I will never be able to hear that song again without wanting to throw up.


----------



## arrafay (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was staged considering he angles it so you don't see the 'stain' until the proper time.

Hilarious anyways


----------



## itsgena (Apr 13, 2010)

That's awful!!! It takes me back to the days my mom was complains about my dad's dirty underwear, lolol! I will never understand how that happens...you go in your pants...you don't wipe?? Yuk!


----------



## Machiaj (Jan 20, 2012)

Hahaha... hahaha.... hihhihi


----------



## ladygrey (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness. :/


----------



## Chloris (Jan 13, 2015)

oh...god! that's awful!!!


----------

